# NOT-AUS an SPS



## seppi82 (27 November 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,

habe eine Frage bezüglich Not-Aus und SPS.

Mein Leher hat heute gesagt, dass ich einen Not-Aus Kreis direkt an die SPS führen kann. Dies ist auch möglich bei Feldbussen?!?!?!?

Meines Wissens nach ist dies nicht erlaubt, da der Not-Aus elektromechanisch schalten muss. Man darf höchstens einen Meldekontakt zur SPS führen. 

Es wäre nur möglich wenn ich einen Safty-SPS bzw. Safty-Bus einsetze.

Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich das DIREKT finde und ausdrucken kann.

DANKE


----------



## Blockmove (27 November 2009)

Schau dir mal die Software der BGIA Sistema an
http:///www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/softwa/sistema/index.jsp#

und die dazu gehörigen Schaltungsbeispiele
http://http://www.dguv.de/bgia/de/pra/bilder/schaltungsbeispiele.zip

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Deltal (27 November 2009)

Also nen Not-Aus oder Not-Halt kannste schon an deine "normale" SPS anschließen.. nur sicherheitsrelevante Funktionen darfste damit nicht realisieren.

Dafür bräuchtest du dann eine Sicherheits-SPS mit entsprechnenden E/A Modulen. (Bei Siemens wird für dez. Module der normale Profibus benutzt)


Möchte mich nicht zuweit aus dem Fenster lehnen.. aber eventuell kann man auch darauf verzichten wenn z.B. von der Maschine keine gefahren und risiken ausgehen. Aber .. das sollen Leute bestätigen die von den Normen mehr ahnung haben.


----------



## Giftpilz (28 November 2009)

Hi,
da gibt es Schaltungsbeispiele.

http://www.pilz.de/imperia/md/content/documentation/registriert/sbus/applikationshandbuch/Application_Manual_%20PSS_DE.pdf?redirected=true

Gruß Giftpilz

(musst Dich vorher kostenlos anmelden)


----------



## seppi82 (30 November 2009)

*Danke*

Vielen Dank für eure Infos zu diesem Thema.

Für mich ist Not-Aus eine relevante Angelegenheit.
Daher ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, dass ich diesen über einen "normalen" Profibus bzw. direkt an eine SPS betreiben kann.

Leider finde ich zu diesem Thema nicht DIREKT, ob es nun erlaubt ist oder nicht. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mehr noch mehr Hinweise geben könntet.

Grüße Seppi


----------



## jabba (30 November 2009)

seppi82 schrieb:


> Leider finde ich zu diesem Thema nicht DIREKT, ob es nun erlaubt ist oder nicht. Würde mich freuen, wenn ihr mehr noch mehr Hinweise geben könntet.
> 
> Grüße Seppi


 
Das wirst Du zu dem komplexen Thema auch nicht finden.
wie man in Köln so schön sagt.

"kütt dropp an"

Die Frage ist hier nicht ob sondern wie und warum.
Kernpunkt ist die Gefährung , diese entscheidet wie und womit abgeschatet werden darf.
Einen Leuchtmelder darf man auch über die SPS abschalten.
Was soll denn konkret abgeschaltet werden ?

Kennst du den alten Risikogrpahen (mit der neuen bewertung will ich erst gar nicht anfangen, die kennt Dein Lehrer bestimmt auch nicht) ?


----------



## Deltal (30 November 2009)

seppi82 schrieb:


> Für mich ist Not-Aus eine relevante Angelegenheit.
> Daher ist es für mich nicht nachvollziehbar, dass ich diesen über einen "normalen" Profibus bzw. direkt an eine SPS betreiben kann.



normaler Profibus = Ja
normale SPS/ E/A Module = Nein

Bei Siemens heißt das dann ProfiSafe http://www.automation.siemens.com/cd/safety/html_00/produkte/feldbus_profisafe.htm

Also in der praxis wirste kaum eine Maschine finden, an der es "erlaubt" ist ein Not-Aus an eine normale SPS zu klemmen.


----------



## MSB (30 November 2009)

Ich glaube das Verständnisproblem startet mit den Wort "Elektromechanisch" ...
Genau das ist seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr der Fall, bzw. die Mechanik wird zunehmend durch Elektronik ersetzt.

- Es gibt viele Sicherheitsrelais die Kontakt und oder Sichere Transistorausgänge haben
- Es gibt parametrierbare Sicherheitsrelais (z.B. Pilz Pnoz Multi, Phoenix PSR Trisafe, Jokab Pluto ...)
- Es gibt frei programmierbare Sicherheitssteuerungen (z.B. Pilz PSS, Siemens S7 F, Phoenix Interbus Safety)

- Es gibt "sichere Feldbusimplementierungen" (Profisafe auf Profibus/Profinet-Basis, Pilz SafetyP, Safety over Ethercat ...)

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## seppi82 (30 November 2009)

Hallo MSB,

genau so kenne ich den Sachverhalt auch. Not-Aus über PILZ etc. oder Safety-Feldbusse.
Und dann kam mein Lehrer .

Der war nicht dieser Ansicht. Man könnte Not-Aus für Kategorie 1 bis 2 über einen "normalen" Profibus realisieren bzw. direkt an eine "herkömmliche" SPS anschließen. 

Wenn das alles in Safety ausgeführt ist, sehe ich ja darin ja keine Probleme.

Mfg Seppi

PS: danke nochmals für eure Infos


----------

